# Cat Schwartz from TechTV (NOT work safe)



## BigBallaGA (Apr 8, 2004)

http://www.hutta.com/catcrop/ 

scroll all the way down.......



"Now for the fun part! Photoshop generates small preview images for the pics it produces and hides them in the original image. If you change the image drastically, the preview thumbnail is changed too. But if you don't make a major change, and instead just crop the picture and resave it under the original file name, the preview thumbnail stays the sameand reflects not what your image currently lloks like but instead what the original looked like. So if you (or Cat, in this case) took some topless photos and then cropped your boobies out, unless you changed the filename the original topless pics would remain as the thumbnail. The pictures above link to the original, full-sized pics for which this trick works. The pics below give you an idea of what I'm talking about. "


----------



## Spitfire (Apr 8, 2004)

THATS FUNNY AS HELL


----------



## Crono1000 (Apr 8, 2004)

haha, cool.  She must have shown up after I changed cable and lost TechTV (one of the saddest days of my life .) cuz I don't recognize her


----------



## Dale Mabry (Apr 8, 2004)

She's Fugly.


----------



## Crono1000 (Apr 8, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by Dale Mabry *_
> She's Fugly.


----------



## derekisdman (Apr 8, 2004)

Haha this was so 5 months ago


----------



## cappo5150 (Apr 8, 2004)

Is she still at Tech TV?


----------

